# summit goliath



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

does anyone have one of these was thinking about getting one?


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

One of my nephew's buddies has one. He thinks it's great. He's also a real big guy. My other nephew has the Viper regular version and he says it's the best.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i Have one I am 6,4 3oolbs this is one sturdy stand


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

i have one - this is the second season of using it - i like it so much this is all i use now even though i have hang ons, ladders etc. i am 6'3" and 285 lbs. this stand is roomy, safe and almost too comfortable (some of my best naps are in this climber) i hunt alot during bow, shotgun and muzzle, even hunt out of state with it - the way the seat hangs and the bar that goes around it you really feel safe also perfect for a gun rest and the bar is never in the way for my compund shots. also has nice area to put your bibs and coat and bungee so you dont overheat on your voyage in. just shot an urban doe today out of it - you will not be disappointed with this climber!


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

i guess thats what my gift card is going to. is it easy to climb in?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a summit cobra and wouldn't trade it for anything in the world. If it is a summit, buy it! You will never be disappointed with it. They are great, comfortable, and easy to climb with.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have used a goliath for 3 years. It is hands down the best stand I have used for a large person. I am 5'8" 240 and I am comfortable in a regular viper but the added room and thicker cushion of the goliath are well worth the extra money and the little extra weight. I like being able to fold the cushion back against the tree and turn 180 in the stand and shoot behind me, with a compound. 

Scott


----------

